
Crystal_api – fast and easy REST api for Postgresql written in Crystal - bobik314
https://github.com/akwiatkowski/crystal_api
======
bobik314
This is my work in progres. I wanted to create full REST api to check if it's
possible. I haven't though it can be as fast.

2-4* times faster than a Postgrest
[https://github.com/begriffs/postgrest](https://github.com/begriffs/postgrest)
20* times faster than Rails (*for GET index)

Now it's refactored as shard so it should be much easier to use it.

~~~
brudgers
This would make a good "Show HN".

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
bobik314
Thanks, I haven't knew about it. I'll put some more features and post link to
article comparing performance.

My friend helped me with benchmark, but I'm who is writing article.
[https://github.com/bartekupartek/benchmark](https://github.com/bartekupartek/benchmark)

